# At Least It's Not Shoes and Purses



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I won't say how much I've been spending on preps, but I've been a little gung-ho about it these days. Got paid today, bought two books, a good pressure cooker and the hand pump for the well. I've already allocated all the rest of this check, just haven't gotten to spending it yet. Like I tell my husband, at least it's not shoes and purses! 

Do any of you get in trouble with your significant others for how much you spend getting geared up?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not I. My wife just says, "whatever you want dear" which roughly translates to as long as it is for us it is OK.
I don't have to tell her anything but that money is tight because she has no idea how much money we have or where it is going. As long as we stay below the monthly budget she gets to get her trinkets and I get mine and ours.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's cool that you take care of the finances. A nice burden off of her I bet!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

As long as my Wife gets her weekly allowance I catch no grief for whatever I buy. I pretty much take care of all the bills and budget so kinda makes it easy for me lol.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Early on when I felt our exposure was too severe there was some head butting about the pace I was on but it soon faded. We pretty much make it a team effort these days, with the exception of an every now then covert ammo aquisition, lol.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

She hasn't complained since I chained her to a beam down in the basement. That reminds me... I need to go feed her.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> She hasn't complained since I chained her to a beam down in the basement. That reminds me... I need to go feed her.


Better make it chocolate and hope she doesn't turn out like the guy whose name I forget from Lisey's Story. Chocolate makes everything better!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor complain about spending money on preps? Not in a million years. Just last night I suggested we should buy ourselves a couple luxury items for our anniversary that is coming up in a few weeks, thinking women want luxury stuff for sentimental days like anniversaries. When I called home over lunch today, she admonished me and said the money would be put to better use buying more guns and ammo. That's my girl!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Trouble, no. I do get a raised eyebrow on yet another firearm purchase once in a while. I'm lucky that my wife supports a preparedness lifestyle since she pay the bills.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor complain about spending money on preps? Not in a million years. Just last night I suggested we should buy ourselves a couple luxury items for our anniversary that is coming up in a few weeks, thinking women want luxury stuff for sentimental days like anniversaries. When I called home over lunch today, she admonished me and said the money would be put to better use buying more guns and ammo. That's my girl!


Mrs. Inor is an awesome woman!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

indie said:


> I won't say how much I've been spending on preps, but I've been a little gung-ho about it these days. Got paid today, bought two books, a* good pressure cooker* and the hand pump for the well. I've already allocated all the rest of this check, just haven't gotten to spending it yet. Like I tell my husband, at least it's not shoes and purses!
> 
> Do any of you get in trouble with your significant others for how much you spend getting geared up?


That sounds dangerous, how big is that pressure cooker?:-?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

ekim said:


> That sounds dangerous, how big is that pressure cooker?:-?


Not nearly large enough!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Do any of you get in trouble with your significant others for how much you spend getting geared up "
No , when you been married 38 years you kind of worked all that stuff out long ago.
From what I have seen the last few years more women are waking up to what is happening to our country .
They seem to be a major driving force in new fire arms purchases.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Yep. MS. Rigged's birthday and our Anniversary are this month, 2 days apart, and she wants a new gun...............and new flooring in the game room, living room and halls.

If Momma ain't happy, ain't no one happy.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

While being single does kind of suck, it does have its advantages! I don't have to answer to anyone but myself. If I was married...I probably wouldn't be for very long these days!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

After 43 years of marriage she knows that I’m going to do whatever I think is best. She also knows that I will not do anything that will effect our life style without talking to her first.

I prep to live not live to prep!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doomsday said:


> After 43 years of marriage she knows that I'm going to do whatever I think is best. She also knows that I will not do anything that will effect are life style without talking to her first.
> 
> I prep to live not live to prep!


 Being married is what allow us to get to the point we don't have to worry about spending a few bucks on a 1000's rounds or a new weapon.
If I had stayed single I would likely be limited to a 25 dollar shot gun and 1 box of shells.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Being married is what allow us to get to the point we don't have to worry about spending a few bucks on a 1000's rounds or a new weapon.
> If I had stayed single I would likely be limited to a 25 dollar shot gun and 1 box of shells.


Agree, behind a successful man is a good woman


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

No trouble, she's smart enough to appreciate the value of prepper stuff. But whats wrong with women buying sexy shoes?!?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> If Momma ain't happy, ain't no one happy.


Wise man.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nachtjager said:


> but her self-defense mechanism has her wired up to just not think about it and ignore it - geez, that bugs me...


She's got you to do that for her!



BigCheeseStick said:


> But whats wrong with women buying sexy shoes?!?


They're so horridly impractical! Plus, have you seen the prices of shoes these days?! Gack!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

What's wrong with hiking shoes & a new purse with built in holster? LOL


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, this is completely out of character but someone has to say it:

Women don't need shoes. They can walk around with nothin' but the radio on and be jes' fine.

- not really Paul - this was posted by a guy that hacked into my account!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

indie said:


> She's got you to do that for her!
> 
> They're so horridly impractical! Plus, have you seen the prices of shoes these days?! Gack!


I beg to differ. What _CAN'T_ these get you?!?
View attachment 3159


Want my food? gun? car? house? Duhhhh, *OK!* :lol:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> What's wrong with hiking shoes & a new purse with built in holster? LOL


Now _that_ I can get behind! Well, except, gun purses are HUGE! Like, Mary Poppins huge.



BigCheeseStick said:


> I beg to differ. What _CAN'T_ these get you?!?
> View attachment 3159
> 
> 
> Want my food? gun? car? house? Duhhhh, *OK!* :lol:


 A backache, too! Then again, you can just have minions carry you around when your feet hurt.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

indie said:


> Now _that_ I can get behind! Well, except, gun purses are HUGE! Like, Mary Poppins huge.
> 
> A backache, too! Then again, you can just have minions carry you around when your feet hurt.


There's also that "pretty in pink thing that women do!" sorry, just had to say it. :twisted:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

ekim said:


> There's also that "pretty in pink thing that women do!" sorry, just had to say it. :twisted:


:lol: I thought of you when I was outside just now shooting with my new arrows. The pink ones are called "Pink Lady" and apparently they're about as sturdy as the fragile hothouse flowers some men think _we_ are. Fletching tore off of one after 3 shots!  You win. Pink sucks.  Well, except hair. I wanted pink highlights, but not for "awareness" and now everyone's doing it so I can't. Ho hum.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

indie said:


> Not nearly large enough!


Did you buy a backpack at the same time? If so, expect the guys in the black Suburbans to come visit.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Did you buy a backpack at the same time? If so, expect the guys in the black Suburbans to come visit.


Nope, just some mundane fertilizer and stuff...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

indie said:


> Nope, just some mundane fertilizer and stuff...


Oh shit, fertilizer and stuff!!!!! Hello ATF, I got a hot tip for you guys your not going to believe........

Probably shouldn't joke about this kind of thing but I thought it was kind of funny in a sicko way.;-)

Not often I get to joke around on the net much anymore, so take me with a grain of salt...


----------

